# DIY Filter....too simpe to work?



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

I drew up a VERY primative idea for a in-line filter. Tell me if the idea is too simple to work. Just seems like being this simple, someone has thought it before, just never seen it posted anywhere else.

Anyways, I would take a length of PVC pipe and attach screw ends to both ends of the pipe. Then bulkheads would be attached to the screwends and tubing attached to those. The filter media would be placed inside and the water would be flowed by an external pump. Seems simple enough. I am sure there are some refinements that can be made but the basic idea is simple. What do you think? Also, any ideas on pump placement? Any other ideas?










First would be coarse, then medium, then biological and finally filter floss. Pump I was thinking maybe using the Ehiem 1250 rated at 317 gph.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It would work just fine but the pump to run it might cost more then it's worth........pretty much would do the same thing as a sponge filter at half the price u know?

Pump placement i would place in the tank, running a closed loop.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

i know it's been thought up before, i designed it 4 mothes ago .


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Did you try it? If so, how did it work? Tell me about your idea compared to mine.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

well I never built it, i didn't have the money. The only real differece is that i used a screw on lid bucket as my media case and you used PVC. The water was siphoned through the media and pumped back to the tank via a UGF pump attached to the side of the media container(the pump has to be attached in a area not containing loose media like sand or carbon). Overal it's a good design, would cost about the same a a canister filter depending on how large of a model you want. a small scale one of these I'd say would cost around $30.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

omg 30 USD???


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

it would cost e $30 because i already have most of the materials. Also micstarz, are you remebering to convert US currency?


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

If you're running an UGF (or not) use a powerhead. I found one online that has an output of 525 gph for $10.90! I'm pushing mine through a DIY canister filter made out of a 2 gallon cooler. If you want to go under $40, the site I bought the powerhead from has a 350 gph canister unit for $39.90. Don't know the policy on mentioning websites, message me and I'll pass on the URL.


----------



## Dr. Tankenstein (Oct 30, 2005)

After looking at a few forums, I guess it's OK to post links.
The 525 gph powerhead:
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=93
The 350 gph canister filter:
http://www.aquatraders.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=47

They've got good prices on sumps too.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

lol I meant expensive


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2006)

Would work but with only a powerhead to drive it, it wouldn't be that efficient. Mind you, even if you beef it up and place a mag drive behind it, the design of your "tube filter" would probably allow the water to create a "prefered" path, thus, reducing the effectiveness of the filter.

Furthermore, have you thought how a b***** such a unit would be to service?

Save yourself the trouble and get a $30 Aqua-Clear filter or something like that. They are not perfect, but they do work.

Nice try though.

Sponge


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Te late 80's early 90's saw a spate of popularity with this type of filter, often known as the "torpedo" filter.

They didn't last very long, due to the fact that if water shot through them quickly, it tended to go through a small area of the least resistance. If the water went through slow enough to allow maximum coverage, the result was a sludge-filled anerobic mess. Now, this could be a good thing for someone who wanted to experiment with a way to de-nitrify their water, but it'll be very tricky. It might be worth it, though.
On the other hand, if you put quick-disconnect valves on either end to eliminate the hassle of having to re-prime the thing, you could make it easy enough to clean every week, and then it could be a good extra mechanical filter for a heavy-load tank.


----------

